# Spielersuche!



## Rihal (22. März 2007)

Grüße edle Hordler!

Unsere Gilde ist noch auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern (vorrangig Priester/Paladine) die uns nach Karazhan begleiten und danach auch in die größeren Schlachtzüge!

Wir sind eine nette Gemeinschaft und freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.

Bewerbungen Ingame per Brief oder einfach mich einfach ansprechen oder einfach hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Kult der Verdammten
Gilde: Infernal Majesty

TS vorhanden
Gilden Homepage vorhanden
Forum vohanden

Dunkle Grüße


----------



## Blackrosee (22. März 2007)

Halli Hallo ;-),

also meine wenigkeit (70er Hexi) und mein Freund (auch 70er Hexi) hätten eventuell vor 
einen Serverwechsel zu machen um endlich raiden gehn zu können... wir sind gut equipt , habe vorhin
ausschau nach eurem server gehalten aber bin dabei nur auf einen Französischen server gestoßen... 
also hab ich ein paar fragen: und zwar sucht ihr jetzt noch Leute zum raiden und wo befindet sich der server Kult der Verdammten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


würde mich auf baldige antwort sehr freun

PS: mit uns könnt ihr euch sicher sein dass IHR ein erfolgreicher Raid sein werdet ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rihal (23. März 2007)

Hallo!


Der KDV ist unter den German Servern zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir suchen zwar im moment Priester/Paladine aber ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob noch hexer benötigt werden.

Dunkle Grüße


----------



## Blackrosee (25. März 2007)

Rihal schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Der KDV ist unter den German Servern zu finden
> 
> 
> ...




brauchst du nicht, hat sich eh schon erledigt ^^, trotzdem vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


liebe grüße


----------

